# Intros with LO when they live 2 hours away



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I was just wondering what happens with intros when there is some distance involved. We live just over two hours away so we wouldnt be traveling back and forth everyday. I know probably that we will stay in a hotel but what happens with regards to coming to our house. Will the foster carer stay in a hotel near us? I know i will find out more near to the time but just wanted to know how other people have done it x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

The child's LA normally pay for a number of nights staying in a hotel nearby.
On a 5 day intro with a 10mth old, they paid for two nights in a local premier inn. You need to do a little travelling i.e. taking their belongings home, when the child comes to your place for the first time to visit, bringing them home etc. 
The LA should also cover your petrol costs.


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

You will be put up in a hotel and for the last few days of intros LO will come down with FCs who will also be put up in a hotel near to where you live. 

Good luck with your exciting times ahead 😄


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We've had intros twice, once with 11month second with 6month..

Both times over 2 hours distance and we stayed locally to FC. FC never came to our house we brought the babies home on the last day with them never coming to our house x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We have done long distance intro's twice, both time with older children. Both times their LA's have hired cottages for us, great as both times were in the deapth of winter. 
1st time we did a week near FC then came home and they brought LO one here stayed in a hotel 1st night with them then he stayed here we met up with FC on a couple of days. On placement day they came here and said their goodbyes.
Same 2nd time stayed in a cottage near FC for 6 nights then came home,  SW brought LO here, she stayed 2 nights on her own we then took her back to FC had a day off then following day picked her up from FC and came home. 
The 1st way was much better with FC's saying goodbye here, if we were ever to do it again I would insist on doing it that way.


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

We had a long distance placement. The LA rented a little house for us and during the 2nd week of intros we were taking the kids there for breakfast/dinner/bedtime routines. Totally confusing for the poor kids, as when we actually took them home, it was a completely different place that they'd never seen before!


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Ours were a bit older at 2 and 4 but we spent 9 days near FC put up in a hotel throughout. We came home on day 9 and FC literally dropped off the kids at our house on day 10. It worked out really well for us and the kids cause they we're so confused by day 9! We were a 2 hour drive away. 
Good luck x


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

I will be doing this with a LO who will be 13 months, same distance of 2 hours by car. The plan is 5 days there, with me spending some nights in a hotel if I need to be there early the next day, and going home when there is time (partly so I can take some of his things back!). Then on day 6 the FC will bring him to me, and take him home after, day 7 they will bring him to me and I will take him home at bedtime, stay in hotel, then day 8 bring him home for good. Wow, that last line feels good to type. Can't wait!


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies ladies. When did you all find out what the intro plans were? X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We went through the intro plan the day of matching panel but knew at the planning meeting how long would be x


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

We had a planning meeting straight after matching panel too x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

We got an update today. Planning meeting will be on the morning of the first day we go down. We will stay in a hotel for 8 days then foster carer will bring LO to our house. Im so glad i have a proper plan as i am the sort of person who likes to plan everything. Thank you all for your help xxx


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad you have more info.  Its so hard waiting and wanting to know how its all going to work!  I know there are lots of threads giving advice on things to take for intros so have a look through.  Its amazing, but exhausting! We had a cottage for 3 days which was great.  We took some basics with us as it was late by time we got back in evenings and we hadn't really eaten. We had a bottle of wine there too!


----------

